# photos cropped when prints ordered



## JeffinWIS (Jul 28, 2010)

I wanted to get prints of a number of pens.  The digital images have been cropped to the approximate size of the pen, probably a 1:5 aspect ratio.  When prints are ordered online, they arrive at 4:6 aspect ratio and all I get is the center section of the pen.  How can I get a picture of the whole pen? or any other long/narrow object for that matter, AFTER the digital image has been cropped.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 28, 2010)

If you plan to print the photos, you will need to crop them with the same aspect ratio as your desired prints, otherwise you will lose part of the picture.  To print photos that have already been cropped, you will need to add a top and bottom border to the picture to effectively increase the aspect ratio to that of the print.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 28, 2010)

What program are you using to prepare your photos? 

What online printer are you using?

I have a document or a procedure for Photoshop but I have to wait until a bit later when I get home to send it.

I also think you can view your photos online before you send them to print and they will show exactly what you will get when your photos are shipped.


----------



## JeffinWIS (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Stan.  Looks like I will have to go through a lot of photos and put a border on them.  I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## JeffinWIS (Jul 28, 2010)

Fred, I don't have anything fancy, just what came with the computer & camera.  
HP - Image Zone
Canon - Zoom Browser
Microsoft Paint

Photos are from....I hate to admit it....walmart.  It shows the photos just as they are uploaded, but not the way they will come back to you...as far as I can tell.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 28, 2010)

JeffinWIS said:


> Fred, I don't have anything fancy, just what came with the computer & camera.
> HP - Image Zone
> Canon - Zoom Browser
> Microsoft Paint
> ...


 
Nothing wrong with Wal-Mart they actually have a fairly good quality photo department but there are several online companies that are very cheap also. The one that I am familiar with is MPix (www.mpix.com) I know they allow you to not stretch the print or do not crop and I know they give you a chance to view the actual photo as it will be printed.


----------

